# The Dustin Johnson Fiasco



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

For the past couple days, I've watched in amazement and some disgust the so called leave of absence of PGA Tour pro Dustin Johnson. Dustin's taking drugs isn't what disgusts me. I happen to be anti drugs and I wish he didn't, not to mention I hope therapy sets his head on straight. What disgust me is the way the PGA Tour treats us, the fans, as if we're naive.

It's the tour's policy not to disclose fines and penalties, or suspensions in this case I guess. Maybe they told him take a leave of absence or be suspended. I don't know. 

The truth is though, comments from his peers seem to indicate his drug use is the worst kept secret on tour. They are all sympathetic, probably because he is considered one of the nicest guys among his peers. 

It boggles my imagination that this game we play is so honest and open that we should call penalties on ourselves even when the opponent or spectators don't see our infraction. Why does the management at the highest level at which this game is played, feel they should run the tour with less transparency than the way we play it?


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

It boggles my imagination that this game we play is so honest and open that we should call penalties on ourselves even when the opponent or spectators don't see our infraction. Why does the management at the highest level at which this game is played, feel they should run the tour with less transparency than the way we play it?

This right here sums up exactly how I feel too!


----------

